# Which is the fastest n cheapest broadband service in PUNJAB



## drsood123 (Jun 18, 2005)

1) which is the cheapest & the fastest broadband serice in PUNJAB. what are the rates & the tariff. what speeds we can get normally

2) Can a broadband connection run on a 56kbps modem

3) are there only 40 dataone connections to be given by BSNL in Hoshiarpur in Punjab


----------



## mohit (Jun 19, 2005)

plz check this,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14034


----------

